# Kuro5hin: FreeBSD Owes Apple Big



## quique (Nov 20, 2008)

Did anyone notice this story at kuro5hin:
http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2008/11/17/16268/141

It claims that Apples has given so much back to FreeBSD that FreeBSD should pay back by merging with Darwin.

I guess someone could write a well-argued rebuttal...


----------



## Djn (Nov 20, 2008)

It's by a guy called "Trollaxor", and his posting history seems to be full of trolling and/or fanboyism. Don't feed him.


----------



## brd@ (Nov 20, 2008)

Wow, Trollaxor tried posting that here and I deleted it and banned him. I guess Kuro5hin doesn't have the same standards.. I'm probably going to kill this thread as well since it shouldn't be getting any more attention.


----------



## anomie (Nov 20, 2008)

I think the subjects were mistakenly transposed in the title. 

*Apple owes FreeBSD big*
^
There, I fixed it.


----------



## snes-addict (Nov 20, 2008)

Interesting, I remember reading this guy's post here a few days ago.
Later on, when I had come up with a good counter-argument, I couldn't find the thread. I'm glad it was dealt with.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 20, 2008)

Waiting for the nice and shiny 'Closed' icon ..


----------

